# uni ranger skeleton



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

another ranger but with versatility. this one can be shot ttf or ott.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Meant to say that the uni ranger skeleton can be shot ttf or ott with just a rotation of the tubes to the side or top.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Are their groves for flats? It didn't appear to be correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice wrap, is that urban camouflage?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

dogcatchersito said:


> Are their groves for flats? It didn't appear to be correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


no, but i guess you could cut some. it's meant to be shot looped tubes, looped bands or pseudo taper


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

NSFC said:


> Nice wrap, is that urban camouflage?


yes, on the top. green camo on the bottom. both wraps are meditape.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

dogcatchersito said:


> Are their groves for flats? It didn't appear to be correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Pocket Predator sells these as blanks, so the customer can finish them any way they like. You can add scales and groove them, or round off the 1/2-inch aluminum and notch for bands if you prefer.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I think somebody told me once that the PP Ranger spawned over 100 variants of the design.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

